# flawed from their own pain



## Zareza

Hello,

Could .*..though flawed from their own pain...* be *...deși imperfecți din cauza propriilor suferințe...*? 
(the author describes his parents)


xxx


----------



## farscape

Mai dă-ne a propoziție-două înainte și după, ca să ne lămurim


----------



## Zareza

...my parents who, *though flawed from their own pain*, have always done the best that they could and have supported my education...

...părinții mei care,* deși imperfecți din cauza propriilor suferințe*, au făcut întotdeauna tot ce au putut pentru a contribui la educația mea...


----------



## farscape

Am găsit textul original prin Goolgle books și m-am gândit la următoarea variantă:

(aș vrea să mulțumesc) părinților mei care, deși afectați de propria suferință (slăbiciune?), m-au sprijint întotdeauna, cum au putut, ca să-mi continui educația și să mă dezvolt intelectual/spiritual și mi-au dăruit harul curozității și al creativității.


----------



## Zareza

Thank you!


----------

